# install package fails



## jkuiper (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right section, but I'll try. I want to install Samba on my server. I used the command: `pkg_add -r samba36-3.6.9.tbz`. But my system does not find the package. It comes with this message:

```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/samba36-3.6.9.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/samba36-3.6.9.tbz' by URL
```
I have pf running with FTP enabled to outside. Is this still an issue in my PF settings?

```
tcp_services = "{ ssh, smtp, domain, auth, ftp }"
udp_services = "{ domain, 1194 }"
pass out proto tcp to any port $tcp_services keep state
pass proto udp to any port $udp_services keep state
pass out on $ext_if inet proto udp to port 33433 >< 33626
```
Downloading the file manually works without problems.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

Nope, this has nothing to do with your PF settings. Just remove the version string from the command: `pkg_add -r samba36`.

If you have a look on ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/ you'll see that non of the packages have a version. All files in Latest/ don't have versions but they link to the actual packages in All/ that do have versions. This is done so you don't have to look up the specific version that's available. 

If you happen to have a _local_ file you use the pkg_add(1) command without the -r option and in that case you must supply the complete filename, version string, extension and all.


----------



## jkuiper (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for your answer. I looked into the ftp, but I overlooked it. First I searched the port name on freebsd.org and found this:

```
samba36-3.6.18
    A free SMB and CIFS client and server for UNIX
    Long description : Changes
    Maintained by: [email]timur@FreeBSD.org[/email]
    Requires: autoconf-2.69, autoconf-wrapper-20130530, cups-client-1.5.4_1, gettext-0.18.3, gmake-3.82_1, libexecinfo-1.1_3, libiconv-1.14_1, libsunacl-1.0, m4-1.4.16_1,1, openldap-client-2.4.36, perl-5.14.4, pkgconf-0.9.3, popt-1.16, python-2.7_1,2, python2-2, python27-2.7.5_3, talloc-2.0.8, tdb-1.2.12,1, tevent-0.9.18
```
That's why I was a little confused :\


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 12, 2013)

Download on desktop the package from here: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/net/samba36-3.6.9.tbz. Now go to the desktop and run as root or using sudo: `pkg_add samba36-3.6.9.tbz` and tell me if that worked*.*


----------



## jkuiper (Sep 13, 2013)

I have already worked it out. Manually it wants some dependency files. So it will not install at once. `pkg_add -r` is not only to download the package, but also its dependencies.


----------

